# Homebrew talkback on ABC



## taztiger (14/2/15)

G'day folks
I just heard on the radio that they are doing homebrew talkback this morning on tha ABC between 10-11. I didn't catch who is doing it with Chris Wiseby but it might be worth a listen.
Cheers


----------



## michaeld16 (14/2/15)

Well i enjoyed it would like it to be a more regular thing


----------



## HBHB (14/2/15)

michaeld16 said:


> Well i enjoyed it would like it to be a more regular thing


Write a letter to the ABC then.


----------



## michaeld16 (14/2/15)

I am going to do that hope others will also


----------



## taztiger (16/2/15)

Sent an email into the ABC weekends show and got this reply from Dave.

Hi Shane,

Thanks for your feedback, it's certainly something I enjoy doing, always good to share any info I may have.

Chris has me booked for 4 sessions over the rest of the year, if you like us on facebook the page should keep you abreast of when these dates rae, so please do share this with your fellow local brewers!

www.facebook.com/devilsbrewerytasmania


Cheers
Dave


----------



## taztiger (13/6/15)

Talkback on again today at 10.00.


----------



## gezzanet (13/6/15)

Which station on abc?


----------



## michaeld16 (14/6/15)

Damn it missed this one and seems to take ages for them to update the podcasts


----------



## taztiger (14/8/15)

Talkback on again Saturday 10.00am on ABC 936 Hobart. Jump on the net or use their app if not in Tassie. We need to give them some calls to keep them interested!


----------



## taztiger (17/12/15)

taztiger said:


> Talkback on again Saturday 10.00am on ABC 936 Hobart. Jump on the net or use their app if not in Tassie. We need to give them some calls to keep them interested!



On again this Saturday 19th December.


----------



## michaeld16 (17/12/15)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## taztiger (26/11/16)

Talkback on again today from 10. Dave Tottle from Devils Brewery is the guest.


----------



## michaeld16 (27/11/16)

bugger it missed this one.


----------

